# Does your golden retrirever do this?



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Bailey enjoys lying on the brick patio, and if a 'really good' fall leaf blows past, she'll bring it inside to show me. Reminds me of a 3 year old picking weeds for mom.  

If we had a balcony, I'm sure it would be her favorite spot. 

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

But they do like to do this...Lay on the deck and look out thru the rungs at the lake.


----------

